

Ancient Beers - MaysonL
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=9000-year-old-brew-hitting-the-shel-2009-06-05

======
wyclif
Dogfish Head (the brewery) is right here in little 'ol Delaware. Even if it
weren't my hometown microbrewery of choice and there was no bias, I think I'd
still be a fan after trying their line of IPAs.

~~~
timcederman
Dogfish Head is well known for their crazy beers. One of my favourites is the
Midas Touch, not mentioned in the article, but one of the first attempts at
recreating ancient beers.

------
aliston
Is this even technically a beer? I know that there are beers made with rice
(like Budweiser), but they are still barley-based. In Germany, this would
definitely not be considered a beer...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinheitsgebot>

Still... I'm a pretty big fan of Dogfish as well, so I give them credit for
trying something new.

~~~
dmm
> In Germany, this would definitely not be considered a beer.

Germany may be a more diverse place than you're aware. The Reignheitsgebot
originated in Bavaria and was a condition of the German unification in 1871.
However, many areas of Germany have long traditions of non-Reignheitsgebot
beers, for example, wheat beers and spiced beers in northern Germany.

